# Need A new Tree Stand Seat ?



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Squirrel's eat your Seat?

Update it with a new comfortable Slumper Seat!

www.slumperseats.com


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Is your current seat hard like a board?

www.slumperseats.com


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Is your fabric noisy when brushed against?
Not the Slumpers!


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Time to hang those stands!


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

We have a 100 % money back fit guarantee!


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy Labor day to everyone!


----------



## dmp280 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bump for ya Rick. Guys these seats are nice! Thick pad on seat portion for those long sits, quiet and waterproof material, easy on and off, 100% fit guarantee on your money back...i don't know about you but i'm not getting a wet ***** anymore! good luck this season, Dale


----------



## dmp280 (Jul 24, 2011)

And one more thing Rick is great to deal with...Slumper was at my door couple days later. Service was prompt and courtious. Dale


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the bump Dale! 

Glad you like your Slumper Seat.

Best of luck this season!


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

100 % made in america!


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Be safe in the woods this season!


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Wisconsin's opener is right around the corner...hope everyone is ready!


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice Wisconsin Opening bow weather, Hope some were successful.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

New (Slump back ) coming soon! A back pad that attaches to the tree. Keeps you comfortable and stops annoying tree bark noise!


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

We get a lot of questions on how soon you will receive your seats!

We ship out within 1 business day that you order, and most shipping time is 2-3 days.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

These are awesome seats. I love mine.....


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Glad you like it IKE!


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

The new Slumper Pad should be out in a week!


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Just placed my order. I'm sure it will be a great improvement over my current seat.


----------

